# 2020 Honda rancher 420 FM1 clutches related q&a



## Reeloutlaw (10 mo ago)

I have a 2020 Honda rancher FM1 (foot shift) I recently installed a 60% gear reduction and stiffer springs from Reduction boss in the clutch pack to spin 31” bkt’s.
I’ve also replaced the drive plates and friction plates in the clutch pack as well as the weights or “shoes” for the centrifugal as well as the bell housing.
The problem I’m having is starting in 3rd once I get to about 18mph more then half throttle it sounds like an air hose leaking, very abnormal sound. I shift into 4th in low rpm sound goes away once I get into it, and more then half throttle the sound comes back, but sounds more harsh like your sharpening a knife on a stone kind of sound and same thing in 5th. But doesn’t do it 1st and 2nd no matter what RPM I’m at, didn’t do this prior of the gear reduction and new clutches, only replaced clutches because I ran 30” mud tires for almost a year. But Any feedback would be helpful!


----------

